# Roccat Kone[+] vs. Logitech G9x vs. Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 7



## Dommerle (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine neue Gaming Maus und habe mich bereits ausgiebig über das Thema informiert. Nun habe ich eine engere Auswahl festgelegt. Diese besteht aus folgenden Geräten:

*Roccat Kone[+]*
+ super Sensor
+ klasse Treiber
+ Kommunikation mit der neuen Roccat Isku Tastatur
+ gute Verarbeitung
(+ tolle Optik)
- nicht wirklich anpassbar
- viele Geräte haben Probleme nach einiger Zeit

*Logitech G9x*
+ super Sensor
+ guter Treiber
+ anpassbar
+ übersichtlich (also gut kontrollier- und bedienbar)
+ gute Verarbeitung
- nicht viele belegbare Tasten

*Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 7*
+ ultimativ anpassbar
+ viele Knöpfe (z.B. Sniper-Button)
(+ gute Optik)
~ mittelmäßiger Sensor
- schlechter Treiber
- schlechte Verarbeitung

Ich hatte alle drei schon in der Hand und muss sagen sie liegen mir alle (ja, das gibt's... ).
Noch eine Info: Ich zocke alle möglichen Games (außer MMORPGS) und habe ziemlich kleine Hände.

Welche dieser Mäuse soll ich kaufen (der Preis ist kein Entscheidungskriterium bei diesen Mäusen)?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. März 2011)

Wenn sie dir gut in der Hand liegt würde ich auf jeden Fall die Kone[+] empfehlen


----------



## xxgamer09xx (6. März 2011)

Würde auch zur Roccat Kone[+] greifen


----------



## Dommerle (6. März 2011)

Sonst keine Meinungen..?


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost (), aber ich würde gerne jetzt dann bestellen, damit die Maus morgen da ist...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

Ich würde alle bestellen, du kannst ja 14 Tage lang umtauschen!
In der Zeit kannst du entscheiden, welche dir am besten liegt!


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde alle bestellen, du kannst ja 14 Tage lang umtauschen!
> In der Zeit kannst du entscheiden, welche dir am besten liegt!


 
Gute Idee, aber irgendwie mies für Amazon... 
Welche würdest du denn nehmen?


----------



## fossibaer (7. März 2011)

Hallo,



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde alle bestellen, du kannst ja 14 Tage lang umtauschen!
> In der Zeit kannst du entscheiden, welche dir am besten liegt!



sorry, aber wenn das alle so machen bekommen alle am Ende eine gebrauchte Maus oder was auch immer und günstiger werden die Mäuse durch solche Testphasen bei Leuten die sich nicht sicher sind auch nicht. Für solche Vorschläge habe ich wenig Verständnis. Ich möchte auch keine Maus haben die vorher schon von drei Leuten über zwei Wochen getestet wurde. Ich hätte jetzt wohl nicht geschrieben wenn ich nicht heute schon über zwei solcher Empfehlungen gestoßen wäre.



Dommerle schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber irgendwie mies für Amazon...



Sehr vernünftig  und nicht nur für Amazon...



Viele Grüße


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

Und welche Maus würdest du nehmen?
Das hilft mir mehr...


----------



## Westcoast (7. März 2011)

die Roccat Kone+ kann leider schnell kaputt gehen, die qualität ist nicht die beste. Mionix naos 5000 ist einer der besten mäuse auf dem markt.
die naos hat einen sehr guten sensor und die verarbeitung ist qualitativ sehr gut. die ergonomie ist auch vollkommen gut durchdacht.
mionix naos bekommt man bei caseking oder bei gamersware. 

die steelseries XAI ist auch eine sehr gute maus, die maus ist leicht und der sensor arbeitet präzise und schell.
man kann die XAI so anfassen, wie man möchte, die form ist nicht vorgegeben. leider gibt es bei einigen leuten den bekannten bootbug, da braucht das system länger zum booten. andere leute haben wiederrum keine probleme beim booten. 

wenn ich heute eine mouse kaufen müsste, wäre an erster stelle die mionix naos 5000 oder die steelseries XAI.
habe momentan die Kone im einsatz und hatte glück, nach einem jahr ohne verschleisserscheinungen.


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2011)

Logitech.

Bei uns im Haushalt sind 2 im Gebrauch.

Eine normale G9 und seit kurzem noch eine G9x.
Der einzige Nachteil, wenn man das so nennen kann, das die eine Griffschale etwas stark abgegriffen ist von der Ersten.
Ist aber ne Zweite mit bei.
Da aber meine bessere Haelfte eine gleiche/aehnliche Schale wieder wollte, habe ich die 2te Schale von der G9x draufgepackt.
Passt alles und alles laeuft gut. Im Zweifelsfall kann man die Dinger bei Logitech nachbestellen.

Wegen den wenigen Tasten: mich persoenlich stoert es kein bisschen. Die Tasten die vorhanden sind, reichen mir vollkommen.
Ich denke auch, durch zuviel Tasten kann man ein Eingabegeraet sehr schnell ueberfrachten.

Ansonsten gibt es eine Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## fossibaer (7. März 2011)

Hallo Dommerle,

ich habe mich vor kürzerem für die Kone entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr, auch wenn ich meine Bedenken hatte wegen einiger negativer Meldungen. Einfach weil sie mir gefühlsmäßig am ehesten lag nachdem ich einige andere in der Hand hatte. Ich denke das ist aber eine Entscheidung die man für sich selber finden muss. Was ich gut finde muss ja nicht auch auf andere zutreffen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## TH1984 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte bis vor kurzem die R.A.T 7, und war sehr begeistert von ihr. Sie ist perfekt anpassbar, fühlt sich toll an und ist präzise. Jedoch hat sich die Woche der Sensor verabschiedet  nach nur 2,5 Monaten. 
Ich habe die RAT dann leider zurückbringen müssen, und mich dann für die Logitech G700 entschieden. Und ich muss sagen, die G700 fühlt sich noch besser an als die RAT7.


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

Zu allererst vielen Dank an euch alle für eure Ratschläge! 
Ich habe mir nun (nicht zu letzt nach Verminaard's Rat) eine Logitech G9x bestellt. Sobald sie da ist werde ich natürlich hier über sie berichten. 

Aber auch an alle Anderen vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge und Tips.


----------



## PIXI (7. März 2011)

gute wahl habe selber seit ca. 1 1/2 jahren die g9 und komme super klar damit, gut anfangs hatte ich meine probleme
(aber das angebot war zu verlockend --->35 inc.) aber nun spiele ich mit der präzisionsgriffschale und claw 

gruß PIX


----------

